# Projecting inside a car.



## nipunmaster (Jul 10, 2015)

I am working on an augmented reality project. I need to display information to the driver on the windshield. For that we are thinking of using a projector inside the car and using some sort of film or matte on the windshield on which we can display. I tried the rear projection transparent film but it made the glass dull and it made impossible to see clearly through the glass. Also as it was rear projection and we were projecting and seeing from the front, the projections were not visible. Can anyone suggest some other alternative? I am thinking whether laser show projectors work, because laser light can stand against the harsh sunlight, no projector has enough brightness to project against the sunlight or even be slightly visible.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 21, 2015)

BMW M5 has this, where the speed, gear engaged etc. are displayed on the windscreen. There are such aftermarket equipment too. Try to see how they work?


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2015)

A projector won't survive the sun, have to use an LCD, the entire glass, or part of the glass needs to be an lcd, the sun can serve as the lightsource during daytime, at night time you need to focus some sort of light on the display.


----------

